# Who Needs Stringers When Ya Got Nails



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm finishing out a basement and found a new stair building technique... Amish craftsmanship...need I say more...


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe the same bunch worked on my project too.:whistling Crazy the stuff one discovers...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Do all the holes have nails in them?

I see faint pencil lines with nails pretty well centered and then it almost looks like they took a framing nailer with no nails in it and went to town all over the place.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Do all the holes have nails in them?
> 
> I see faint pencil lines with nails pretty well centered and then it almost looks like they took a framing nailer with no nails in it and went to town all over the place.



Some are hand spikes. The others are set a good half inch deep with nailer.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Hmm, and the other side?


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Im sure they dado'ed it


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

MarkJames said:


> Hmm, and the other side?



Lol. No worries. We've got some toe nail action with some adhesive.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

What the hell! I'd imagine that saved them about 8 minutes of cutting and required an extra guy. 

They still had the lay it out, just cut along the lines instead of making another guy hold the tread in place while you hammer away!


----------



## barnabas (Nov 16, 2013)

I saw some outdoor steps 6' wide with only 3 stringers.. 

3' on center spacing sounded about right to them hahaha... and not a single stair was level. and no starter board just a couple L brackets screwed to the house with no flashing or caulk and just right through the siding.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

That's a Pin Cushion :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Spencer said:


> I'm finishing out a basement and found a new stair building technique... Amish craftsmanship...need I say more...


How long have they been there?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Honestly though, why would this fail? The nails in the treads aren't doing much but the ones in the risers are.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> How long have they been there?


I'm guessing 5+ years.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Its probably stronger than we give it credit for.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats high end work. Do you know how much nails cost!!!???


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> Thats high end work. Do you know how much nails cost!!!???


16 penny....


----------



## Fresh Decks (Nov 26, 2013)

madmax718 said:


> Its probably stronger than we give it credit for.


This.

I was going to say...these will still be around in 40 years for us to make fun of again. For those of us who have 40 more years in us.


----------



## on_the_level (Apr 27, 2011)

Any squeaks?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Steel reinforced treads - that's an upgrade, right?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Spencer said:


> I'm finishing out a basement and found a new stair building technique... Amish craftsmanship...need I say more...


Wow. No cleats? Just nails.


----------

